# Webster - Black Smoke Crowntail Betta



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a pic of Webster, ben_mbu and my newest betta. 
Got him last night from IPU. ( Thanks Grant.  )

He is just settling into his new home, and he is already eating live black worm.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice!!...can see where I will be going in a couple hours lol How much was he, if I may ask


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

He was $14.88 ..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks...great price as usual, must....have ....one....lol they are $30 elsewhere


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

They look awesome, the pic does not do him justice!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know they do, been looking at them online alot lately. I picked up another 10 gallon yesterday with plans to become a home to one of these guys


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for posting the pics babez


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

He is beautiful. I think he might be considered a black orchid betta. He looks pretty stressed right now so expect him to color up alot once he gets acustomed to his new home.

I see you guys have been bitten by the Betta Bug  theres no going back now.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

the puffer bug bites harder though..its like a friggn snakebite..lol


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my, my, my......what a little cutie


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Shelley! 

+1 The puffer bite really gets you!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I bet he looks even better when he is settled in and all coloured up. Make sure to post new photos


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Will do!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

He's a beauty!!!
Nice choice guys!!
Cheers!!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Why thank you budahrox


----------

